

Footage Shows a Perseid Meteor Exploding [video] - pwg
http://www.universetoday.com/104149/incredible-footage-shows-a-perseid-meteor-exploding/

======
wtvanhest
I didn't find any images in flickr, but this should be fairly easy to verify
since there were probably a lot of photographers capturing that meteor shower.
Hopefully we can find a second image with any part of the explosion to confirm
it.

~~~
rorrr2
Verify what? You think this is faked? That's some thick tin foil.

